# Different type of blowgun



## Demolishious (Sep 3, 2014)

First of all, I would like to say hi to everybody-I just registered.

Now on to the topic: what if a blowgun is made that has a very small inner diameter (6,35 mm or 1/4 inch) and was rather long, measuring 6-7 metres (19,685-22,96 feet). It would have to be takedown-able for ease of carry and it would have to be suspended on a rest to prevent sagging. My question is: using clay pellets or small stones would it be able for one to reach 170 m/s (557 fps) or possibly even higher velocities ?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Demolishious (Sep 3, 2014)

No opinion on the topic?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

That kind of velocity out of a blowgun is not possible. I would like to be wrong on this. Unfortunately. I'm not.


----------



## Demolishious (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe I should conduct some testing to see. Hopefully I will see the light at the end of the tunnel. Pun intended.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to BGF. I think you may find a 20' long blowgun to be a little unwieldy for practical use.


----------



## Demolishious (Sep 3, 2014)

You may find it weird, but I make bullets/spheres/pellets out of modelling clay (like clay but it doesn't dry - very similar to play-doh) and I shoot them out of a tad bit shorter than 7 feet polypropylene pipe (15mm ID) into 5 % ballistic gellatin. It is actually pretty interesting, cause you can study firearm ballistics this way, but without a firearm. So that's why I needed a really high velocity. Not that projectiles don't fly fast out of the pipe ~500 fps is a good speed, but I wanted more. That's the main reason. I wouldn't have used it for anything else, really.

P.S.

[OFFTOPIC]

I have also shot full lead bullets ~55 cal. from that pipe.

P.S. #2

[OFFTOPIC]

I made my first heavy duty dart today: I got a coat hanger made from a rather hard galvanized steel wire, cut the bottom portion off, added a cone and sharpened it. It's 2mm OD (12 gauge) and is 7 inches long w/o the cone. Pretty proud of it.


----------

